# Cherokee County Report



## Mitch (Oct 21, 2008)

I hunt on Highway 108 near Lake Arrowhead.  Not much buck sign, however, I did see 3 does Saturday morning.  What's happening with everyone hunting Cherokee?  Are you seeing deer or any rutting activity, yet?


----------



## Squirreldawghunter (Oct 21, 2008)

Nothing but doe's and one button head. Plenty of buck signs but no bucks.


----------



## Possum777 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have see and heard of alot of people in cherokee county killing deer some being very nice saw three at neese deer processing that were big boys for cherokee and there necks were swolin and hawks pretty dark and stinkky...

I dont think the rut is far frome being in full swing in cherokee but we will see.  
Good luck to every body and be carefull.


----------



## JigNchunk (Oct 22, 2008)

I've hunted alot lately and the bucks I've seen still have had no interest in does.


----------



## Deano (Oct 23, 2008)

Been seeing a lot of does and a couple small bucks, got a nice 9pt sunday evening but his hocks weren't dark . Starting to see some scarps and rubs. Got another month before it gets going good in my neck of the woods


----------



## BrianDailey (Oct 24, 2008)

Seen a lone 4-pointer last weekend....looked like the dog with the sticks wrapped on his head from "The Grinch" cartoon....enjoyed seeing him meander without a care in the world.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 27, 2008)

*Update 10-25-08*

Saw a total of 8 deer Saturday morning, one being a small 4point pushing 2 does.

Sunday morning, I saw 6 does, however, they were too far away to shoot.

Good weekend for seeing deer!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 27, 2008)

Mitch said:


> Saw a total of 8 deer Saturday morning, one being a small 4point pushing 2 does.
> 
> Sunday morning, I saw 6 does, however, they were too far away to shoot.
> 
> Good weekend for seeing deer!



Sunday morning??


----------



## Mitch (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Sunday morning, however, I got down at 9:45 and made it to church!


----------



## JigNchunk (Oct 27, 2008)

I hunted sunday afternoon and seen 4 does and 2 buttonheads. A buddy killed a big 12 pt that wieghed 225lb in waleska yesterday afternoon, it was all beat up it had a big cut on its nose and holes puntured in its side from fighting.


----------



## JigNchunk (Oct 27, 2008)

this is the deer he killed sunday


----------



## thaney10 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow...  Great looking North Georgia Buck!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 27, 2008)

Mitch said:


> Yes, Sunday morning, however, I got down at 9:45 and made it to church!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 27, 2008)

btw in regards to my little section of cherokee...........deer are or were moving good, no "big daddy" yet.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Oct 27, 2008)

saturday i saw 3 does and a spike, sunday i saw a spike and a 4 pointer! hocks were gettin black and scrapes and being cleaned well! Hope to get a big boy soon


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Oct 30, 2008)

They are definetly looking right now,saw 4 bucks cruising


----------



## 30.06 Remington Spike (Nov 1, 2008)

I have no idea about rut. but my uncle shot six point oening weekend and i seen 6 does opening day. their moving but not really rutting.


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 8, 2008)

Shot a doe at Mcgraw fri. nov. 7  An hour later had a nice buck sneak in behind me busted  .  Saw 6 deer in all  bucks are make alot of scrapes.


----------



## Mitch (Nov 10, 2008)

*Deer movement*

Saw 3 does Saturday morning.  Missed one with my bow.  
Saw 3 more does and a spike Sunday morning at my other little honey hole.  

Yes, Branch I got down and made it to church!!!


----------



## JigNchunk (Nov 10, 2008)

the bucks are chasing hard. I've hunted alot evening though and they are not moving until after dark. I have came home around 8pm 2 nights and had multiple bucks chasing does all around the yard. no big boys seen yet


----------



## Scoutman (Nov 10, 2008)

Shot 3 does and 8pt with my bow so far, have seen no rutting activity. A few rubs and random scrapes but no daylight searching or chasing yet. Going in the morning before work so we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Ace1313 (Nov 13, 2008)

Killed an 8 pt tonite running a doe and fighting off two other bucks.  He is a nice deer for our little strech of woods (ballground).  Totally pumped first bow buck. The bucks were really after the does today between my brother and I we saw 8-10 bucks today.  I think we have a smaller subspecies of deer around ballground.  The deer I killed was 4 1/2 but only a 100 in.  The biggest I have ever seen around these parts is 120.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 13, 2008)

Ace1313 said:


> Killed an 8 pt tonite running a doe and fighting off two other bucks.  He is a nice deer for our little strech of woods (ballground).  Totally pumped first bow buck. The bucks were really after the does today between my brother and I we saw 8-10 bucks today.  I think we have a smaller subspecies of deer around ballground.  The deer I killed was 4 1/2 but only a 100 in.  The biggest I have ever seen around these parts is 120.



no small subspecies........just young deer. let em grow if you want to see some bigguns in a year or two.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 13, 2008)

They are getting heated up went Teus evening ,  ( to the plantation) saw ten deer 2 bucks, 8 point came out rubbing his hocks together.


BTW Mitch glad you made it to meetin'.....


----------



## Ace1313 (Nov 13, 2008)

Branch I would agree with u but, this is 700 acres without any hunting pressure except my brother and I. Heck it was not hunted in 20 yrs before last year. We are bow only on this property. I have worked and stomped all over it for nearly all my life and the deer are nearly all this size. My brother did kill a good one last year in the 120s he was aged at 6.


----------



## JigNchunk (Nov 14, 2008)

still chasing around here. hunted in Waleska last night and wed night and saw bucks chasing both nights. Another 12 point was killed wed morning from the the same place as the one above


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 14, 2008)

Ace1313 said:


> Branch I would agree with u but, this is 700 acres without any hunting pressure except my brother and I. Heck it was not hunted in 20 yrs before last year. We are bow only on this property. I have worked and stomped all over it for nearly all my life and the deer are nearly all this size. My brother did kill a good one last year in the 120s he was aged at 6.



thats just strange...........





Deer are moving good in the rain....wil be there tomorrow.

In the dry........


----------



## adebord30183 (Nov 16, 2008)

JigNchunk said:


> still chasing around here. hunted in Waleska last night and wed night and saw bucks chasing both nights. Another 12 point was killed wed morning from the the same place as the one above



Wheres the pics of the other 12?


----------



## JigNchunk (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks just like the other one just a year younger and smaller. has 7 on the right and 5 on the left. I have been hunting mainly evenings, did get up there this morning but haven't been seeing much. Llast wed in the wind I saw 2 bucks chasing does but other than that have only caught a glimpse of a few deer. I do know they are moving at night because sunday evening I left my climber in a tree and when I got there this morning there was a fresh horned tree that wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Nov 19, 2008)

Went this a.m and saw a total of 24 deer only 2 of them were bucks. firsr group had 9 in it the second had 7 and then 3. no antlers!!! A young 6 pt showed up and started pushing them around. A short time later another 6 pt was running a moma with twins. I don't think its "time" here yet.


----------



## JigNchunk (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't  think it is time either, I have had a 6 pt in my yard every night for the last 3 weeks chasing the same does around. When its time they'll be some big ones showing up in the yard.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Nov 20, 2008)

Went tonight and watched a nice 2 1/2 year old tending a doe. He ran a few smaller bucks off and would go right back to her grunting an making scrapes. What a sight to watch!! That tells me to be in the woods all day this weekend.


----------



## 24on48hunting (Nov 23, 2008)

I hunt in far NW cherokee county in beasleys gap and we have not seen many deer or rut activity other than a LOT of fresh rubs. Yall think the peak of the rut is coming a little late this year?


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 23, 2008)

Bucks are chasing wide open in souteast Cherokee.


----------



## 24on48hunting (Nov 23, 2008)

maybe i oughtta just get out there again. hung a new stand near some dense pines with good trail leading into it. My luck might change. anybody else hunt in northwest cherokee county?


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 23, 2008)

24on48hunting said:


> maybe i oughtta just get out there again. hung a new stand near some dense pines with good trail leading into it. My luck might change. anybody else hunt in northwest cherokee county?



Not any more, but I would love to!


----------



## Mitch (Nov 24, 2008)

*Cherokee Report*

Sat. morning, I saw 6 total, 1 being a small 6 point.  No chasing going on.  Yesterday morning, I saw 14 total, only 1 buck which was trailing a doe.  I eventually killed one of the does with my Bowtech!!!


----------



## 24on48hunting (Dec 1, 2008)

Shot a  buck with 2 Broken main beams friday morning. Who knows what he looked like in velvet. but for now i guess hes a 4 pointer with LOTS of mass haha. anyways he was running with his nose on the ground...only one thing took his mind off that for one second and that was a grunt call to stop him so the .270 wsm could do work on him.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 1, 2008)

Mitch said:


> Sat. morning, I saw 6 total, 1 being a small 6 point.  No chasing going on.  Yesterday morning, I saw 14 total, only 1 buck which was trailing a doe.  I eventually killed one of the does with my Bowtech!!!



Thats odd.......been seeing the bucks chase all week that week.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 1, 2008)

btw congrats on the doe!


----------



## 24on48hunting (Dec 11, 2008)

well the .270 wsm done work on two does saturday morning. Both does hocks smelled really strong. and i swear when i was dragging one out, it smelled like i had poured out a big ol bottle of tinks 69. There still may be a good chance for a wall hanger in these parts


----------



## Mitch (Dec 15, 2008)

*Buck acting strange*

Saturday morning I see 3 does running across the pasture with a buck following them.  They turn down toward me and enter the woods.  All 4 deer goe their separate ways and none of them are spooked?  Seems weird that the buck chased them and then lost interest.  


Anybody seeing rutting activity or is it over for the year?


----------



## 24on48hunting (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe after this warm weather is over with, and another good cold front comes through we may see some secondary rut activity


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hadnt been in a while, my property is very pasturous so it gets real tough late season, BUT on my way home from Church this afternoon I saw a good buck chasing a doe over near the Union Hill area.  Just wanted to let yall know.  Good luck guys!


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 29, 2008)

union hill in alpharetta..?


----------



## Mitch (Jan 1, 2009)

*All over now*

Well another season has slipped by us quickly.  Thanks to everyone that had input on the Cherokee hunting report.  We need to get this county report going early next season.  Cherokee has great potential to produce some big bucks.


----------



## JerryC (Jan 6, 2009)

This one was shot in Canton (near Woodmont subdivision) not by me, in the last weeks of the season, I think on 12/18. It is a shame that one tine is broken off. -JerryC


----------



## hicktownboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Jcon87 said:


> union hill in alpharetta..?



Nope, Cherokee County... Different Union Hills...



JerryC said:


> This one was shot in Canton (near Woodmont subdivision) not by me, in the last weeks of the season, I think on 12/18. It is a shame that one tine is broken off. -JerryC



Thats a nice buck! Not much land over that way to hunt, but if you have some you are sitting on a lot of deer.


----------



## Ace1313 (Jan 28, 2009)

Everyone getting ready for turkey season.  We have been seeing anywhere from 40-50 hens and 8-10 gobblers it is going to be a tough year trying to call one in with those kind of numbers.  I did have an awesome morning on Xmas with the birds were going nuts gobbling and yelping.  We wound up with two mature bucks killed on the farm along with four does.  I did some research and found out most of the deer stocked in the part of Cherokee we are in were stocked primarily with Ossabaw deer.  This would explain the smaller body/antler sizes we have on the properties we hunt.


----------



## Ace1313 (Feb 15, 2009)

The hens and gobblers are still seperated I have the the roost trees picked out and counting down the days to get in the woods.


----------

